# im stuck...



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Im stuck on either sitting by feeding area that would provide me with optimal access and shooting or hitting the woods and trying to bust em on the way in....

thing is i dont know where there (10 pointer and a couple 3x3's) are comin from. ill have 5 days to set up shop before opening day.

the topo sucks, no funnels ect.

no strips of timber ect.

i have hunted the area before and been all over it....there is an really old road that goes through the woods and a slighty thick lower area near by.

would you play it safe and post near the feeding area 
or
hit the woods and set up on the side between the thick/road area and field

ill be bow hunting-lightly rattling w/calling and putting some scents out.

im thinking about posting on the side of the field and waiting for them to come into it for food or investigate scents and rattling.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally, I would set up in the woods in the morning and hit the feeding area in the afternoon and evening. The deer will be heading back into the woods in the morning (around where I hunt they would anyways.) So, if you beat them into the woods, you won't spook them out, catch 'em on their way to the thicker cover. Then in the afternoon and evening when they're dinking around and feeding, you beat them to the feeding area. You should also play around with where you sit and when. Don't a;ways have a defined time where you HAVE to be sitting in "this" spot, or they might start catching on to you.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

that would be a good way to go about it, thanks.


----------

